# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πρώτο μπάνιο

## ROULA

Καλησπέρα σας μπορεί η ερώτησή μου να έχει ήδη συζητηθεί αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι . Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να μου πείτε πότε να κάνει το πρώτο του μπάνιο ο παπαγάλος μου (african grey) Luigi ο οποίος είναι μόλις 5 μηνών περίπου. Ρωτάω γιατι από το pet shop με φόβισαν ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνει ως το πρώτο έτος ζωής για να μην κρυώσει και πεθάνει!Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά !!!

----------


## Pardalw...

*Η ώρα του μπάνιου έφτασε*  ρουλα ριξε μια ματια εδω!μεχρι να σε βοηθησουν καποιοι σχετικοι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν δεν τον έχεις σε ρεύμα αέρα γιατί να αρρωστήσει;

----------


## serafeim

εγω εχω ενα κοκατιλακια γυρω στους 5 μηνες ηλικια και εχει κανει 3 μπανακια... εννοειαι αποθαναησα το πρωτο του μπανακι... αλλα δεν κρυωσε καθολου γιατι δεν το ειχα σε ρευμα η αερα....

----------


## BeHappy

Ρούλα μου... ειδικά οι african-greys (λόγω της πούδρας τους) καλό είναι να μάθουν από νωρίς να κάνουν μπάνιο (σε νιπτήρα, κάτω από το ντουζ, σε ειδική μπανιέρα, με ψεκαστήρι). Απλά φρόντιζε πάντα να είναι πριν τις 2 το μεσημέρι για να προλάβει να στεγνώσει πλήρως πριν το βραδυνό του ύπνο. Μέχρι να στεγνώσει να μην είναι εκτεθειμένος σε ρεύματα (το καλοκαίρι) ή να μην το βάλεις σε κρύο δωμάτιο (το χειμώνα). Προσωπικά το καλοκαίρι όταν τους κάνω μπάνιο δεν τους βγάζω ποτέ να στεγνώσουν στη βεράντα ή στον ήλιο.

----------

